# UDM vs Porsche 997 Carrera S.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello.........I'm back...........

Been away for a while now as there have been a few changes going on, primarily as the house will no longer be my home for detailing..........:wall:

This was to be the last detail I would complete at the house as I won't be doing any details for a while due to holiday's and Xmas............

Granted the weather wasn't brilliant today but what was nice about today was the car that I would be detailing............:detailer:

The car in question is a very nice Porsche 997 Carrera S, which I really like.............:argie:

The Porsche was dropped off on Friday night so I could start nice and early today and attempt to complete the car before it got dark at around 4pm, so this was the Porsche in the morning:
















































































































































































































*The Detail Process*

The first job on the list would be the wheels as always however as the owner of the Porsche doesn't have the tool that allows you to jack up the Porsche easily I washed the wheels on the car..........

I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels as best as I could without removing them from the car and ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, Megs APC, AS Tardis, EZ Wheel Brush, Vikan Hard Brush, Vikan Soft Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush;










Rinsing first;










Megs Wheel Brightner was then applied;










Then aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush;




























Then onto the Wheel Detailer Brush paying closer attention to the wheel bolts and smaller areas;










Then rinsed again;










Making sure that the arches were rinsed;



















Then AS Tardis was applied;



















Then I applied APC;










Aggitated with the Vikan Hard Brush;










Then I paid attention to the Brake Calipers with the Detailer Brush;










And rinsed again;










Then I paid attention to the back of the spokes with my Microfibre Wheel Spoke Cleaning Pad;










This process was then repeated on the other wheels.

The car now looked as follows;










Decided to get rid of the leaves out of the front bumper first;










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed;










Paying attention to the fuel cap and door shuts;




























Which left me with the following;










The car was then foamed;



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, engine bay and boot shut with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;
































































Then I washed the car using the 2BM;










Wash Bucket;










Washed a few panels;










Then into the Rinse bucket;










Then back into the Wash bucket and the process was repeated.

The car was rinsed again;










Which left me with the following;










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










I then clayed the car with Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green Clay;










I then taped up the car - sun came out as well;



















Then onto the paint correction work..............:buffer:

I always find silver cars difficult to do but there were swirls evident and I marked an area on the driver's door and tried some combinations, first off hitting the area with some Menz FF on a Megs Diamond Polishing Pad which as expected did little, I then tried some 3M Ultra Fine on the Polishing Pad but again this did little............I knew the paint was hard so I stepped it up to a Megs Diamond Cutting Pad and some 3M Ultra Fine and this worked well. Following up around the car with some Menz FF on a Megs Diamond Polishing Pad;




























Didn't take many pictures of the correction as the sun wasn't on my side all day and the brinkmann wasn't helping to show up any defects, so apologies.........

After I had completed all the panel work on the car I turned my attention to the headlamp and rearlamps using the Menz FF on a Megs Diamond Polishing Pad followed by some Megs Plastic X;



















Which left me with the following;










Using the 3M Ultra Fine meant some excess polish dust so I then rinsed the car down;










As I had forgotten that the spoiler on the Porsche comes up I got the Megs APC and Detailer Brush out to attend to the closed areas;










Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch;










All the door shuts, boot shut and engine bay were treated to some Megs Last Touch via a Microfibre cloth;










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8;










I then hoovered the interior and also used a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads;










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad;










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










I also dressed the rubber boot on the spoiler with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










All the rubbers were treated to some Gummi Pflege Stift;










The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad;










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad;










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some wire wool and Autosol;




























Exhaust 50/50;



















Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*





































































































































































































































































































































And that's it........:thumb:

Real bummer that the sun didn't come out but it was 4pm and it gets dark so early now, so frustrating as the finish on the silver was so slick to touch but I hope you can see that in some of the pictures...........

End of an era here at the house but I am working on a new setup that may well be indoors again so watch this space..........:thumb:

Really enjoyed this detail, yeah it was cold but when your working on cars like this it really doesn't phase you..........or is that just me?

Comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice to see you back in action

Lovely car and your usual very thorough detail. It looks beautiful in the afters.

I enjoyed that one, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great write up and top work!! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job there fella :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning car Simon..........:doublesho:doublesho.

Nice work as always, Just finished my write up for the Audi and was just thinking I had not seen a Baker21 detail in a while, nice to see you back in action.........:thumb: (Where's the other half........., did she decide to give it a miss this time?)

Shame you have to move as it's a great setup you have, looks like you are going to have a very busy crimbo.

:thumb::thumb:

Ps: nice gloves lad..........:lol:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Good work, nice one. Where did you get those glass MF's from?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice work:thumb: superb gloss to the paintwork


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good write up on products and nice pics Baker.:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic...excellent write up too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice work! Always liked your write-ups


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

good work as ever! love reading your threads as they really seem to be getting me into the mood for spending some money.


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Love the detail Baker :argie:

What a car hey, :thumb: I’m amazed you actually got round to detailing the beast. I would have sat in it all day making engine noises! :car::driver:

Better than show room condition now!!!!! :thumb:

I take it you’ve got first dibs on it !!!!!!!!!!! :driver:

:wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work again Baker! :thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

I would love the opportunity to work on something like that, I haven't got anywhere close to that sort of car, I keep telling myself one day!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Terrific transformation and attention to detail.
Great write up and read.
Well done and enjoy your holiday.

You don't need the sun when you have a finish like that.
Top class. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Nice to see you back in action
> 
> Lovely car and your usual very thorough detail. It looks beautiful in the afters.
> 
> I enjoyed that one, thanks:thumb:


Thanks mate and thanks for the comment, I am not going to lie to you but I was really looking forward to doing this car as I hadn't done one in ages.

Glad you enjoyed it as I sure did.......



harddrive said:


> Great write up and top work!! :thumb:


Thanks for the comment..........:wave:



ads2k said:


> Cracking job there fella :thumb:


Many thanks for the comment.......



HC1001 said:


> Stunning car Simon..........:doublesho:doublesho.
> 
> Nice work as always, Just finished my write up for the Audi and was just thinking I had not seen a Baker21 detail in a while, nice to see you back in action.........:thumb: (Where's the other half........., did she decide to give it a miss this time?)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment mate and I will check your detail out shortly and comment.

'Little Helper' will be taking a break now so I will be flying solo for the time being and I will update you on the new location one I have confirmed it and maybe we should get together at some stage.......

It was damm cold.........



94Luke said:


> Good work, nice one. Where did you get those glass MF's from?


Thanks for the comment and I got them from the US, more than likely in Autozone or Walmart?



saxoboy07 said:


> Nice work:thumb: superb gloss to the paintwork


Thanks mate, I think it was the slickest finish I have created for a while to be honest.......:buffer:



James_R said:


> Good write up on products and nice pics Baker.:thumb:


Thanks for the comment, more products on the way from the US for Xmas........



KleenChris said:


> Fantastic...excellent write up too :thumb::thumb:


Many thanks for the comment.......:wave:



bjorke said:


> Very nice work! Always liked your write-ups


Glad you enjoy the write-ups mate, a few more to come this side of the New Year I hope........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rich vrs said:


> good work as ever! love reading your threads as they really seem to be getting me into the mood for spending some money.


Glad you enjoy them Rich and if you need any help spending your money then just drop me a PM........:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Love the detail Baker :argie:
> 
> What a car hey, :thumb: I'm amazed you actually got round to detailing the beast. I would have sat in it all day making engine noises! :car::driver:
> 
> ...


Thought you would like that one Mart and it's been a while coming........

Truth be told, I did rev the engine a few times when moving it around on the drive.............

Sure is and the owner seemed to think the same, hoping to do it again sometime............:thumb:



Skyliner34 said:


> Superb work again Baker! :thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always.......:thumb:



macca5050 said:


> I would love the opportunity to work on something like that, I haven't got anywhere close to that sort of car, I keep telling myself one day!


You will have to come and give me a hand next time then mate, more than welcome, or maybe you can help me next weekend on the Ferrari I have?



caledonia said:


> Terrific transformation and attention to detail.
> Great write up and read.
> Well done and enjoy your holiday.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind comment and I have a couple more next week and then I will enjoy my holiday, thanks.

Appreciate your comment.......:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always Baker :thumb:

Very informative write-up also.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Great car. Great detail. Great write up. Great pic's. 

Brill!


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

cracking turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work on a great car. All in record time too.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking really good there :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

super job as ever


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Great work as always Baker :thumb:
> 
> Very informative write-up also.


Thanks for the comment mate and thanks for taking the time to read it.......:thumb:



Drew said:


> Great car. Great detail. Great write up. Great pic's.
> 
> Brill!


Cheers for the comment mate, how many times can you say great in one reply.......seriously though, it's much appreciated.......:thumb:



Predator_VTR said:


> cracking turn around mate :thumb:


Many thanks for the comment.......


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Another great write up, i always like your write ups as it gives me as a newbie a method to follow and the rpducts used.

Look forward to some more in the new year.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alty17 said:


> Great work on a great car. All in record time too.


Agree with you there on the 'great car' mate and thanks for the comment.......



ahaydock said:


> Looking really good there :thumb:


Many thanks as always.......:thumb:



Christian6984 said:


> super job as ever


Again thanks as always Christian.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Another great write up, i always like your write ups as it gives me as a newbie a method to follow and the rpducts used.
> 
> Look forward to some more in the new year.


Thanks Matt, to be honest I still class myself as a :newbie: and the process I lay out is fairly simple so I glad it helps others...........:thumb:

If you ever have any questions then drop me a PM and I will try to help........


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I really enjoyed that Baker, top stuff.

The car certainly sits well now.. 

Over what duration was the job completed?! You managed to machine polish, with all the extras, all in one day?! If so. You're my hero.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> I really enjoyed that Baker, top stuff.
> 
> The car certainly sits well now..
> 
> Over what duration was the job completed?! You managed to machine polish, with all the extras, all in one day?! If so. You're my hero.


Glad you liked it mate...........

I started at 8AM and finished at 4PM so a good 8 hours work but worth it.........always complete all the work in one day unless specified? Does that make me a hero............


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

In all seriousness, that IS good going.

Good luck with the next few jobs, how come the house is now out of bounds?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> In all seriousness, that IS good going.
> 
> Good luck with the next few jobs, how come the house is now out of bounds?


:lol:

Very good..........:thumb:

Moved out of the house mate I am afraid and into a new place, not what I wanted but these things happen............


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Excellent*

Nice one, looks superb. You getting a unit next? I'll bring mine over when you have.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely car and great looking results :thumb:

need to do one of these as well - I LOVE them


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Excellent work and many thanks for taking time to scribe a comprehensive write up.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Nice one, looks superb. You getting a unit next? I'll bring mine over when you have.


Thanks for the comment as always............:thumb:

I am looking into something but I don't want to committ to saying anything until it's signed, sealed and delivered..........



Bigpikle said:


> lovely car and great looking results :thumb:
> 
> need to do one of these as well - I LOVE them


Thanks Damon, I would reccommend you get your hands on one mate, I love them too..........:argie:



starvekos said:


> Excellent work and many thanks for taking time to scribe a comprehensive write up.


No problem at all, always try to keep the detail format the same, it's easy for me to write as it is for you guys to read........


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely job there


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Lovely job there


Thanks for the comment..........liking your sig picture..........:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Good work Baker21!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent work, as usual!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Good work Baker21!


Thanks mate, you not been posting your details lately?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Excellent work, as usual!


Many thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

classy stuff there fella


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Very well done!!! Great read


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> classy stuff there fella


Many thanks........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TH0001 said:


> Very well done!!! Great read


Glad you liked it..........


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

I suspect you had a nice beer afterwards! Good work.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work fella, stunning results:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MrDUB said:


> I suspect you had a nice beer afterwards! Good work.


Sure did and that's a funny story..........

Popped to Tesco's after to get some food and beer after the detail and I successfully managed to drop a pack of beers in the aisle.................whoops!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vauxhall said:


> Great work fella, stunning results:thumb:


Many thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Excellent work mate...I'd allow you to detail my car anyday!

Great write up!

Look forward to your other posts!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Phil1984 said:


> Excellent work mate...I'd allow you to detail my car anyday!
> 
> Great write up!
> 
> Look forward to your other posts!!


Very kind comments there mate, much appreciated......:thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Another great detail!

Love all the products and their applicator shots!

Great attention to detail too, always a good read!

Keep up the good work chap!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Another great detail!
> 
> Love all the products and their applicator shots!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments........

Will do mate, I have an M5 to work on this weekend.........:detailer:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another cracking detail and write-up from you!:thumb:

The porker looks :argie: in the afters shots!

Look forward to your next detail.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Another cracking detail and write-up from you!:thumb:
> 
> The porker looks :argie: in the afters shots!
> 
> Look forward to your next detail.


Thanks for the comment......:thumb:

Really appreciate the kind words.......:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Superb write up (gave you a thanks as i enjoyed that one :thumb

Where little helper?

Top job kidda


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wrx man said:


> Superb write up (gave you a thanks as i enjoyed that one :thumb
> 
> Where little helper?
> 
> Top job kidda


you're just hoping for of "them" reflections, :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Superb write up (gave you a thanks as i enjoyed that one :thumb
> 
> Where little helper?
> 
> Top job kidda


Glad you enjoyed it mate and thanks for the comment........:thumb:

I am afraid that she won't be doing any details now...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> you're just hoping for of "them" reflections, :lol:


:lol:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's lovely work there mate, your threads are always a good read. I particularly like the way you post some detail about what products are used and where, it's almost like a how-to


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ade33 said:


> That's lovely work there mate, your threads are always a good read. I particularly like the way you post some detail about what products are used and where, it's almost like a how-to


Thanks for the comment mate.........

The write-up layout is pretty simple and I think it's easy to follow so you understand what I am using and when, I take the pics in the same order as I go along with the detail so it's always pretty much the same........:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work

Where did the spoke back sling come from that looks like a great addition to the wheel kit bag.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nice work
> 
> Where did the spoke back sling come from that looks like a great addition to the wheel kit bag.


Thanks......

I bought about 4 of them when I was in the US but I can't remember whether I got them in Wal-Mart, Big Lots or Autozone?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks......
> 
> I bought about 4 of them when I was in the US but I can't remember whether I got them in Wal-Mart, Big Lots or Autozone?


i'm guessing it's easy to replicate with an MF but i do like useful wheel implements 

cheers


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> i'm guessing it's easy to replicate with an MF but i do like useful wheel implements
> 
> cheers


Yeah for sure but they were so cheap so I thought, why not.............


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking excellent, nice thorough job mate.
Love the latex, followed by wooly gloves and recognise the EZ detail splattered sleeves


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking excellent, nice thorough job mate.
> Love the latex, followed by wooly gloves and recognise the EZ detail splattered sleeves


Thanks mate...........:thumb:

If was a cold day and the wooly gloves were a saviour!!

One of the draw backs of the EZ Brush but I would be lost without it.........


----------

